# How do you pee in your yak?



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

OK, I really don't know which category this question would fall into, thought it might suit the "Other Activities" but it doesn't fall under yak diving, sailng etc...
In summer when I'm in shorts there's no problems, find a quiet spot, move forward, aim towards the mirage drive gap and I'm good again. But with winter coming, I'm considering getting one of them neoprene waders... I used to use a 3/4 wetsuit to keep warm and it was a major problem when i needed to pee. How do you relieve yourself while in the yak in one of the neoprene waders in winter?


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

I guess you could alwys pee in your suit, which might help keep you warm.
Failing that, just cut a hole in it and use a bottle. Some use a coke bottle. I find I need a Gatorade one (with the top cut off).


----------



## danh124 (Sep 29, 2008)

i need a 60 lt bucket :lol:


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

I used to kneel in the Revo and piss down the Mirage Drive hole, until I nearly fell out one day. Now I just go in my sharkskinz like the surfers do. It runs straight through them and out the scuppers pretty quickly and I just give them a good rinse afterwards. I figure a bit of urine isn't going to smell half as bad as all the pilchards guts and gulp juice that ends up on me during a fishing session.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

How about in the neoprene waders?


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

I lie flat on my back, aim for the clouds, watch the fountain and giggle. Not for everyone though.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

I used to wear my neo's rolled down to pants level and secure with a belt. Great also for those worried about water getting in them. With just shorts on its an easy job. Just carry a rod holder tube in the front flush mount. 40mm pvc is a pretty good fit and makes it easy to reach the drive slot


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, and as for the wetty, do what I did and cut the damn thingin half and just wear the legs


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

For longer trips :lol: :lol: :lol:










Seriously though. Stand up if in isolated waters, otherwise scupper/drivewell


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

garmac thats a good option but an indwelling catheter is less likely to come loose


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

grinner said:


> garmac thats a good option but an indwelling catheter is less likely to come loose


i was going to suggest one of these


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

As my trips start in the dark well before dawn I take my sunnies out in a large zip lock bag to keep them spotless and dry until the sun appears. Once the sunnies are on my head i have a handy bladder to pee into and dump the contents out over the side.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

What HAVE I DONE!?? I have opened me a pandora's box! I still don't know what to do if I got neoprene waders on. I might just have to persist with shorts over the winter. I believe TFM can identify with this, I like my coffee, but I don't like to have to smell a "processed" version of it in my wetsuit/waders...


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

hold your nose and grab your toes and jump over the side. widdle in your pants and give it a shake and your good to go. :lol: after all isnt that why you got the wetty for...to get wet ;-) i for one aint holding it. but then again im not gunna be pissing all day either. so once will do but only if im already wet.


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

With my willy


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

garmac said:


> For longer trips :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though. Stand up if in isolated waters, otherwise scupper/drivewell


there is actually a version of this with just a long tube that you poke out at your feet. I believe some marching bands use them when they are performing all day without breaks, would work equally as well in a kayak whether it be a hobie or anything else, just hang one leg out the side if you dont have a hobie.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I just wear loose leg shorts and hang it out over the side whilst still in the sitting position so there is no danger of capsizing from standing up ,, mind you i dont hang all of it over just the top 15 inches, i hooked up on a kingy once , but without a hook , it didnt last long :shock: :shock: :shock: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Just...pee...Don't worry what you have on! They are going to get wet on entry/exit from the yak, so who cares?. Nothing nicer than having a wetsuit on during the colder months and having instant warmth. That and a thermos of hot coffee, while waiting for the zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Ahhhhh...what more do you want in life?
Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

One way or another it'll come out with little evidence....it's the number 2's you oughta be worried about!


----------



## jp1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I knew someone who cut a bike tube and ran it to a bucket, so he didn't have get out of bed to pee - might be worth a shot!


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

do you waders have boots attached? if not just flop it out next to your ankle!


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I was in hospital with a badly broken leg for about a week or so. Unable to pee with a super full bladder at around 2am made a broken leg look like a minor inconvenience. Help was at hand in the form of a female student doctor with a catheter and water jugs in hand . The relief out-weighed the embarrassment and was soon replaced with a sense of pride when 7 litres was measured :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

diabolical said:


> The relief out-weighed the embarrassment and was soon replaced with a sense of pride


Just how much relief are we talking about here?


----------



## lazydays (Aug 30, 2005)

If you are in a SIK and don't want it slopping about in the bilge, piss into a bailing sponge and rinse it out in the ocean.


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

if your in a double, make sure your in the back seat....and send a warning shot over the shoulder of the intruder in the front  ....its a preemptive strike, the yanks do it all the time ;-)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Ah, I paddle over to a bank, get out, stretch the legs and back and have a pee.


----------



## Ramma (Nov 7, 2009)

I wear shorts with skins shorts underneath through winter, Lie on my side point my johnson over the edge and tip the yak up a bit. Only ever had problems with cold feet, my legs eventually don't get colder


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> diabolical said:
> 
> 
> > The relief out-weighed the embarrassment and was soon replaced with a sense of pride
> ...


The sort of relief you could see on patrons faces at many pub urinals................priceless.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I prefer to pee out of my yak.. not in it.

Seriously though, I kneel and go out the side... difficult in a big swell but still doable from the outback.

I guess if you own a PA you just use the ensuite? :?


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Why doesnt everyone just aim over the side when your sitting? I just pull out me john thomas and pee over the side, watch out for the wind though it can get messy :lol:


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

tahch3 said:


> Why doesnt everyone just aim over the side when your sitting? I just pull out me john thomas and pee over the side, watch out for the wind though it can get messy :lol:


My yak is 76 cm wide. That makes my JT sitting about 38cm from the edge. That would mean it would need to me longer than about 30cms to pee over the side. Dreamin.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Seriously though, when it's cold I wear sharkskins, with a drawstring belt around the top. Undo the belt, pull the pants down at the front, creep forward slightly and pee into a container all while still sitting down. No point peeing in your pants and festering in your own urine for hours after. Still haven't come up for a solution for no. 2s though.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

diabolical said:


> I was in hospital with a badly broken leg for about a week or so. Unable to pee with a super full bladder at around 2am made a broken leg look like a minor inconvenience. Help was at hand in the form of a female student doctor with a catheter and water jugs in hand . The relief out-weighed the embarrassment and was soon replaced with a sense of pride when 7 litres was measured :shock:


I think you may be thinking 700ml there Diabolical! I know the sense of achievement, myself having pushed out over 700ml dozens of times over a 9 week period :shock: whilst being filled full of saline solution.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Big D said:


> diabolical said:
> 
> 
> > I was in hospital with a badly broken leg for about a week or so. Unable to pee with a super full bladder at around 2am made a broken leg look like a minor inconvenience. Help was at hand in the form of a female student doctor with a catheter and water jugs in hand . The relief out-weighed the embarrassment and was soon replaced with a sense of pride when 7 litres was measured :shock:
> ...


Two and a half big jugs and it wasn't full cream milk. Not sure water the term is for people but in animals its called "water belly"....... calcified stones block the ureathra. The bladder swells till it breaks. As much as you want to pee not a drop could pass till the blockage was cleared. The drugs may have had alot to do with not having the urge to go for a over a day till they wore off.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe there is something to learn from this thread for the designers of modern yaks?
A plumbed out the bottom rod holder right in front of the crotch area or even a removeable one to aim the hose at?
Or maybe it could be a drink holder that you flip forward for access to a decent sized long drop?

Then I suppose they would also have to make a magazine rack beside the #2 long drop???

Jack.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I just use one of my rod holder extender tubes and pee down that into the foot well scupper then rinse the tube. Piss easy :lol:


----------



## liveTWOfish (Mar 28, 2010)

y not just get the misses to sew a zip in ya wetty
if not be black and unravel it off your shoulder and through it over the side.


----------



## geocacher (Dec 30, 2008)

What ever you do make sure you apply a leash to your rod so you don't lose it over the side....

The Velcro ones with plenty of girth adjustment work well. Just don't apply them inside out - very scratchy. Of course some of us can get away with using a surfing leg rope. Neoprene lined and very comfy. 

Dave


----------



## LesSimmo (Jul 26, 2009)

When I am wearing shorts it is easy, as all mirage drive Hobies have an en suite for a pee right in front of you. Just slide, or kneel forward, lift one side of your shorts and let go, peddling a few metres flushes it. But I am buying Sharkskin paddling pants and vest soon and this adds an issue, or two for me, but I think Big D's idea of sliding the paddling pants down and then follow the procedure for shorts is what I will try. Although, this might be obvious close to shore!

I can get away with my shorts procedure fairly close to shore, because when I am peeing I fiddle with the mirage drive peddles, or the front hatch with my spare hand. This makes it look like I am doing something to the yak, rather than what I am actually doing.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

i have a sik so i was thinkin bout a bilge pump , but that could pose some problems :shock: :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Perhaps for those who cannot quite get the pressure of the manequin du piz, there is always the bit of towel you use to handle your catch, and perhaps wrung out after use. This method perhaps best if the target is moving....

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

mangajack said:


> Maybe there is something to learn from this thread for the designers of modern yaks?
> A plumbed out the bottom rod holder right in front of the crotch area or even a removeable one to aim the hose at?
> Or maybe it could be a drink holder that you flip forward for access to a decent sized long drop?
> 
> ...


Or another overpriced accessory to add to the Hobie Accessory parts list (except this one is actually vitally important). ;-) The challenge is to make one suited for WOMEN! Unless they use their "regular napkins" instead.... Hey! here's an idea, how about one of those incontinence nappies for the elderly for yakkers?


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Stand, point and shoot. Failing that read the above :lol:


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2009)

I use a Cottees cordial bottle with the top cut off at an angle. It even has a handle to make the voiding easier.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Chunqx said:


> Hey! here's an idea, how about one of those incontinence nappies for the elderly for yakkers?


Sounds like that woman in the states from NASA who drove all night to kill her boyfriends wife
That didn't remind me of yakking though ... :?

Can't you just hold it in?
ok - I just officially turned into my parents circa 1980 ...

Nick


----------



## PAINKILLER (Oct 20, 2008)

in the begining i made a funnel with a bit of clear hose when i only had the finn gizmo but since ive had the out back i just sit back relax and aim for the mirage drive and hape there isnt to much pressure there and it fires past it and takes out the Fish finder :lol: :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

PAINKILLER said:


> A ZIP TIE WILL FIX IT !


----------



## Chunqx (Feb 15, 2006)

Next follow up question... how do you pee in your yak in the middle of Patterson Lakes Marina surrounded by million dollar houses 360 degrees around you? 
Answer: I headed for the bridge and just as I was under the bridge, I used the pvc rod holder extender and peed into that pointing into the mirage drive. 
Outcome: Still wasn't confortable, the yak drifted into full view of houses again before I was done and it was DOWNRIGHT OBVIOUS to any onlookers what I was doing. Another downside, now I'm not only in full view of residents but also pedestrians who happen to be walking on the bridge... 
Conclusion: I gotta find me a better way to go in residential marinas. Would be the same scenario in the Gold Coast marinas I reckon, maybe except some of the marinas include public areas where you could temporarily land berth your yak, go to the public loo and come back.


----------

